# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Mấy bác giúp mình vấn đề này với!

## morningcity84

làm thế nào để tạo được trang web như thế này:http://qtdn50bk.com/index.swf
hướng dẫn giúp mình nhé vì mình thấy nó rất hay và thú vị.
cám ơn các bác trước!

----------


## zomplus

bạn ơi bạn vào trang chủ của nó đi cái này không phải là tạo dc web thế này mà đây chỉ là 1 kiểu tặng quà cho bạn bè thôi.cái này là web nó tự hỗ trợ cho bạn tạo
trang chủ của nó nè bạn
hoặc là bạn vào trang thiepdientu.net vào trong này cũng có nhiều kiểu tặng quà lắm nè bạn 
có kèm cả muíc chèn trong box quà nữa.hay lắm

----------


## secutechvn

> làm thế nào để tạo được trang web như thế này:http://qtdn50bk.com/index.swf
> hướng dẫn giúp mình nhé vì mình thấy nó rất hay và thú vị.
> cám ơn các bác trước!


làm 1 trang web đâu phải dể, đòi hỏi bạn phải có kiến thức........bạn lên google tìm cách tạo web..có cả mớ ebook trên đó tha hồ mà tung hoành...

----------


## baoquyen3005

nhưng sao tạo được cả dòng chữ trên đó nữa,mà nó còn chuyển động nữa

----------


## newgyping

bạn ơi mình nhấn vô đó co thấy gì đâu, không vào đc, còn nếu như bạn muốn làm 1 trang web có kiểu như vậy thì quá khó, bạn phải tìm hiểu về host và domain, lập trình web cơ bản và html rất nhiều cái phải lắm vững mới có thể tạo lên cho mình 1 trang web như vậy được, mình tin là trong 4rum và tất cả các diễn đàn khác cũng có rất ít người làm được như vậy, nhưng thường 1 trang web có đuôi .com .net.vn...... có tính phí và cần 1 người có thời gian, bạn phải tìm hiểu thật kỹ càng nhé
chúc bạn thành công

----------


## rocodie

ôi cái này quá nhiều trên diễn đàn khắp nơi rồi .đó chỉ là một file flash thôi .view source rồi lấy về máy thôi .sau đó tạo một trang web free rồi up nó lên là xong

các file pháo hoa nổ .tim rơi .ông già tuyết chạy chạy .năm ngoái trên các diễn đàn họ post nhiều lắm

----------


## trangnt

nếu muốn bạn vào trang easyvn.com để làm một trang web của riêng mình
sau đó bạn vào trang dot.tk để chuyển tên trang web của bạn thành tên trang web mà bạn mong muốn 
vd: thientangtien.tk chẳng hạn

----------


## 0964059802

mấy bác bấm vào đó được chưa,mấy bác thấy sao?thú vị ko?

----------


## phamhuanmko

uk`!
mình thấy cũng đẹp đấy chứ!!!

----------


## hoanghuy200515

> mấy bác bấm vào đó được chưa,mấy bác thấy sao?thú vị ko?


bt, ko có gì hay lắm :-s 
chỉ vì cái này mà bác muốn học làm web cơ àh :-ss

----------

